# Silent PC bauen, was soll ich nehmen.



## Proderline (29. Oktober 2015)

Abend, da mein Pc auf dem Schreibtisch steht und diese Lüfter mir so zimlich auf Sa..k gehen, würde ich mir gerne einen Leisen PC bauen.

Nun brauche ich dafür ein entsprechendes Gehäuse,Gehäuselüfter und CPU Lüfter.

Aktuell habe ich Billig Lüfter verbaut und den Standart CPU Lüfter drauf.

Das Gehäuse sollte Leise sein, sprich gedämmt aber auch viel Platz haben und auch gut aussehen. ( Sichtfenster sollte es auch haben und Midi Tower für ein ATX Mobo).

Mein Budget liegt bei 200€.

Was könnt ihr so empfehlen.mfg


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Oktober 2015)

Nur mal so vorweg: ein Sichtfenster ist genau genommen eine potenzielle "Schallquelle". Die Seite wird dann ja normalerweise nicht gedämmt 

1x Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (kein Platz für ein opt. Laufwerk!)
1x Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster schwarz (PH-ES614P_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1x be quiet! Pure Rock (BK009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Noctua NH-U12S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1x http://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-a14-pwm-140mm-a943849.html
1x http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-b14-ps-itr-b14-ps-a1313838.html

Hier mal ein paar Vorschläge...genau genommen ist es schwierig hier etwas zu empfehlen, da Lautstärke nun mal ein subjektives Empfinden ist


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2015)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Nur mal so vorweg: ein Sichtfenster ist genau genommen eine potenzielle "Schallquelle". Die Seite wird dann ja normalerweise nicht gedämmt



Man könnte ja Doppelverglasung einbauen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich empfehle Ohrumschließende geschlossene Kopfhörer = Bester Silentmodus


----------



## Tonas (30. Oktober 2015)

Was hast du denn sonst noch für Komponenten verbaut? Gerade die Grafikkarte und auch das Netzteil kann dir sonst einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## Proderline (30. Oktober 2015)

Siehe Signatur.


----------



## facehugger (30. Oktober 2015)

Da empfehle ich mal diese Lektüre:


Der flüsterleise Spiele-PC in Zusammenarbeit mit Be quiet 
bitte beachten, das hier verwendete 850W-Netzteil wird natürlich nicht benötigt... Da reicht ein E10 500W oder eben das P11 550W dicke aus. Selbst für ein System mit GTX980Ti oder R9 390/X. Von BeQuiet kommt auch das kleinere Silent Base 600:


be quiet! Silent Base 600 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedÃ¤mmt (BGW06) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
was ebenfalls die meisten (Platz)-Bedürfnisse abdecken sollte. Auch die Asus GTX970 Strix ist für einen Silent-PC keine Pflicht. Eine Sapphire R9 390 Nitro oder eine Palit GTX980/Ti Jetstream sind auch unter Last recht ruhig

Un d wenn das Budget kleiner ist: Brocken 2 (geregelt per PWM auf 75%) als CPU-Freezer, das E10 mit 400-500W als Netzteil und Silent Wings 2 als Gehäuselüfter bringen schon ne Menge in Sachen Geräuschminimalisierung...

Gruß


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Oktober 2015)

Anstatt dem Brocken 2 könnte man auch den (allzu gern irgnorierten) Scythe Ashura nehmen:
Test: Scythe Ashura

Bei dem Artikel zum "flüsterleisen Spiele-PC" wäre ich vorsichtig, ist nämlich eine Marketing-Aktion, welche auch als "Anzeige" deklariert wurde.
Disqualifiziert sich für mich ehrlich gesagt schon an der Stelle, als eine ASUS Strix verbaut wurde 

Zum Thema Silent-PC vielleicht aktuell auch mal hier reinschauen, insbesondere mit Blick auf die Gehäusewahl:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...inschliff-sehr-leiser-gaming-pc-1200-eur.html

Ansonsten entscheiden eigentlich immer die gewählten Komponenten, wie laut oder leise ein System ist.
Wirklich kritisch sind in meinen Augen nur Festplatte und Grafikkarte, beim Rest lässt sich mit der richtigen Auswahl schon viel beheben.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2015)

Würde vorne und hinten die Lüfter gegen welche von diesen tauschen
Produktvergleich Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-1, Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 (ITR-B12-1), be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (BL062), Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S2 | Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu einen dieser Kühler
Produktvergleich Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721), Noctua NH-U12S, be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (BK018) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall noch eine Kombi aus SSD und langsam drehender HDD als Datengrab empfehlen. Wenn man alle anderen Krachmacher abgestellt hat mutieren schnell drehende Festplatten schnell zur Hauptlärmquelle.


----------



## Proderline (30. Oktober 2015)

Was würdet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung halten.  Silent PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

ICh weiß nur net ob ich die be quiet! Silent Wings 2 oder die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-2 holen soll. 

Soll ich lieber 140er oder 120er verbauen

Und da ich eine neue FP holen will, welsche würdet ihr empfehlen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ansich ganz gut, du brauchst nur je einen Lüfter vorne und hinten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Oktober 2015)

Veralteter Kühler und tendenziell hellhöriges Gehäuse. Bei den Lüftern würde ich die SW2 140mm nehmen.

Kühler:
Thermalright Macho X2 (100700729) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu oder Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU oder Scythe Ashura (SCASR-1000) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 

Gehäuse:
Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition, schallgedämmt (OEM-PCGH-CA-DEF-R5-B) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Leise HDD:
Western Digital WD Red 3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (30. Oktober 2015)

Ähem, wofür 6 Lüfter? 3, maximal 4 (auf 500-700rpm)sollten reichen.


----------



## Proderline (30. Oktober 2015)

Nein brauche nur 3 , weiß nur nicht ob Noiseblocker oder Be Quiet. 
Gehäuse sollte Sichfenster haben.

Da ich noch nächstes Jahr auf nen I5 6600K umrüsten will, sollte die CPU Lüfter dies auch bewältigen können.

Ganz Leise muss es jetzt auch nicht sein. Sollte nur nicht Summen und Brummen wie es jetzt mein PC macht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Oktober 2015)

Die eLoop sind nicht sonderlich felxibel einsetzbar, da  sie hinter Barrieren (z.B. den Staubfiltern in der Front) unangenehm Surren.
Daher würde ich hier schonmal die SW2 bevorzugen.

Für die Wahl des Kühlers ist es auch entscheidend, ob du noch übertakten möchtest.
Die drei von mir zuvor genannten kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen.
Der Macho X2 ist lediglich auf 800 U/min fixiert, kann sich ansonsten aber auch mit deutlich teureren Kühlern messen.

Beim Gehäuse ist ein Seitenfenster eigentlich nicht besonders sinnvoll, wenn der Rechner primär leise sein soll.
Da musst du dann auf jeden Fall ein paar akustische Abstriche machen.


----------



## Pittermann (30. Oktober 2015)

Übertaktet wird vermutlich nicht, bei der Hardware.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Oktober 2015)

Er möchte aber nächstes Jahr auf ein Skylake K-Modell umsteigen 
Wäre nicht verkehrt, dann jetzt schon in den richtigen Kühler zu investieren.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2015)

Kommt auch drauf an, wie weit er übertakten möchte.
Selbst bei 4,6GHz ist mein Noctua NH U12S nicht in Schwierigkeiten gekommen und der ist wesentlich kleiner als ein Macho.


----------



## Proderline (30. Oktober 2015)

Naja kommt so derbe wir es nicht sein, wenn ich auf Stabile 4,0 - 4,2 komme mit Luftkühlung bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## facehugger (31. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kommt auch drauf an, wie weit er übertakten möchte.
> Selbst bei 4,6GHz ist mein Noctua NH U12S nicht in Schwierigkeiten gekommen und der ist wesentlich kleiner als ein Macho.


Es kommt bei den Temps ja auch eher auf die anliegende Spannung als auf den Takt an...

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2015)

1,35V genug?


----------

